# It's finally snowing!



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

As I sit here in the office looking at Plowsite I have noticed that it is finally snowing here in Michigan again. They are only calling for an inch or two tonight but either way it is nice to see again. We've had 47 total inches this winter so far, which is not bad for January 4 but the long lay off is driving me nuts. If I see one more weather person saying the jet stream is dragging in warmer then normal air, I think I may just finally lose it. As I close this post I see that it has already stopped, just enough to cover the grass. Got to love Michigan.


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

*Where??*

Where u from in West MI?


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

In the mountains around here, we have gotten 6' in 8 days. Yesterday they called for 4-7" and we ended up with 10" to over 24". The last drive I did yesterday afternoon, the snow wa over the top of my BOSS plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Take any pictures of that snow?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

grandview;888976 said:


> Take any pictures of that snow?


Thread is from 2006.. lol


----------

